# كيفية صنع سيارة من الخشب مع محرك كهربائي



## azizxuae (17 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته 

اريد ان اصنع سيارة من الخشب واريد هيكل السيارةو محرك يشتغل من الكهربا​ارجوكم اسرع وقت


----------



## azizxuae (17 ديسمبر 2011)

بسرعة يا شباب


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 ديسمبر 2011)

كنت أظنه اختراع وداخل أستفيد.... خير ان شاء الله


----------



## asfor3 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

دا موتور كهربي هتحتاجه كمحرك
دا اسمه

Golden Motor Technology Co., Ltd



ودي تفاصيل الموتور

[h=5]تفاصيل سريعة[/h]

Efficeincy: 91٪ الطاقة المقدرة: 8KW-20KW الجهد: 48V/72V/96V/120V قطر: 206mm الوزن: 17Kgs سرعة: 2000-6000rpm (تخصيص) الحث مرحلة (100KHZ): 34uH/48V؛ 77uH/72V؛ 252uH/120v المقاومة مرحلة (Milliohm): 3.1/48V؛ 6.0/72V؛ 18.0/120V طول (ارتفاع): 170mm غلاف: الألومنيوم 
 

[h=5]المواصفات[/h]
1.voltage: 48V/72V/96V/120V 2.Rated المستوى: 8KW-20KW 3.Efficeincy: 91٪ 4.Speed: 2000-6000rpm (تخصيص)






ياريت حد يشوف لنا سعره واماكن وجوده في مصر


----------

